
To Fight Apple and Google’s Grip, Fortnite Creator Mounts a Crusade - pldpld
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/25/technology/fortnite-creator-tim-sweeney-apple-google.html
======
fortran77
Why would they use the offensive term "crusade?" People were murdered during
the crusades. As a descendant of people targeted by the Crusades, I wince
whenever I see this word.

~~~
jeidodjdfj
Crusade is not an offensive term.

~~~
fortran77
Many style guides disagree:
[https://www.dailywritingtips.com/crusade/](https://www.dailywritingtips.com/crusade/)

